# Manna's picture thread.



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

With both of us taking pictures and me getting a camera for my birthday in a few days I figured we're going to explode with pictures. So here's a start

Hello I'm Manna









I like buckets

















and being sprayed by the water hose









Sleeping is good too though

















I often fall asleep while waiting for my people to get off the computer










I love running outdoors









and finding sticks that are longer than I am









I can be serious when I want to though!


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Manna is so beautiful! Newfs are one of my favorite breeds. How's the drool factor with her (that's the only thing that turns me off of them and Saints)?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

bowie said:


> Manna is so beautiful! Newfs are one of my favorite breeds. How's the drool factor with her (that's the only thing that turns me off of them and Saints)?


I use a drool cloth after she eats, drinks and during exercise but other than that she isn't too bad. She doesn't make them fly but she has a habit of finding the driest person to lay her head on and dump everything on about 1-3 times a day and toys are never dry. She one of the dryer Newfies I've met.

The hardest part is keeping her dry because unless I see it first, she just must walk through every puddle in sight.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Aww Manna is beautiful 

How much does she weight?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

SnapV said:


> Aww Manna is beautiful
> 
> How much does she weight?


Thank you. 
2 weeks ago she weighed in at 93.7# but I think she's starting another growth spurt because food just got that much more interesting.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Flaming said:


> Thank you.
> 2 weeks ago she weighed in at 93.7# but I think she's starting another growth spurt because food just got that much more interesting.


Wow that's a big girl


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

SnapV said:


> Wow that's a big girl


only gonna get bigger from here


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She is sooo pretty. How old?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> She is sooo pretty. How old?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


7 months 3 weeks for all but the last picture. the last picture is around 6 months


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is a pretty girl. Love the photo of her sleeping upside down.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What a sweet sweet face. I just want to snuggle her.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> What a sweet sweet face. I just want to snuggle her.


Come over and try, just remember to bring a snorkel cause she'll try to drown you in kisses. She's a very cuddly and snugly puppy.



Vicky88 said:


> She is a pretty girl. Love the photo of her sleeping upside down.


she refuses to sleep any other way


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Manna is cute. I like the one with the long stick as my dog does that too. And the one where he's sleeping and the cat is coming around the corner. Looks like the kitty is up to doing mischief while your Newf rests.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah that stick was twice as long as Manna, we just didn't get it all in the picture. And Lilac is up to something, she took a swipe (no claws) at Manna and that's why she's awake in the next picture.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey!!!!!
How could I have missed this thread????
Shame on me!

Manna is such a cutie teddy bear!!!
And does she love the water????
I'm sure she loves the water right?

What a beautiful lady!

Oh and can I request some stories thrown in to this thread too... please????

Loooove Manna.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWES I also like the stick picture because it looks like she's smiling with the stick in her mouth which if it's as big as you so is quite the accomplishment LOL  anyway I've always had a soft spot for newfies but I know we'd probably never have one (just because josh prefers dogs that don't drool and I probably couldn't handle it either ) glad I could see one grow up on here though  so thanks for having manna


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't get her out of the water lol

and as for the stick, it was more of a very long whip like branch, probably close to 5' long.

I get my good camera in 7 days so more pictures then.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Manna is gorgeous! I like the pic of her running with her tongue hanging out.

For a few years now I've been suggesting to my wife that a Newfie might be a good match for us, temperament wise, but she always argued that "they're too big".

Recently we adopted/rescued Sammy, an English Mastiff, largely through my wife's efforts. (She knew how unhappy I was without a dog since losing our Lab in November) Having lived with Sammy for a couple of months we now know that having a giant breed dog is definitely doable with our lifestyle.

I believe I see a newfie in our future...

Sammy seems to have a pretty dry mouth for a Mastiff, not that I have any other experience to go by. But for those occasions when we especially want to avoid drool, my wife made some towels with terry cloth on one side and a dog-themed cotton fabric on the other. It was a very easy sewing project that you might try, for those who need to keep a towel handy.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Manna loves sticks twice the size of her... lol!
So does Roman... 

Roman drools alot... that towel project does sound interesting.
He has tons of old bath towels for any "JIC" though.

:bump:More... pics of Manna plz!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

More!

Woot! Gonna visit my buddy Molly!









Manna (8 months) and Molly(6 years)









I just don't know


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like a baby bear


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Such a pretty girl! Just love that one picture with the huge stick. She just looks so super pleased about it!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Another trail


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

What a CUTIE PIE!!! <<sigh>> another doggy crush. :becky:
She does look like a bear running in the tall grass! 

My Newfie story:
We had a loose Newfie in our back yard quite a few years back - my mom thought at first it WAS a bear....very rarely does my mom swear, but "Holy $hit!!" came out of her mouth that day! LOL 
We called the police since we didn't want him to be hit or stolen. The cop that showed up was a 90lb woman ....shoulda seen her trying to get that dog in the backseat of the car! LMAO
He wouldn't budge.
She decided to walk him home instead.

Looking forward to more Manna pics and stories!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> What a CUTIE PIE!!! <<sigh>> another doggy crush. :becky:
> She does look like a bear running in the tall grass!
> 
> My Newfie story:
> ...


yeah I usually walk her with a bright pink harness so people don;t mistake her for a bear on the trails, but it's currently drying after a mudd roll. 

Manna usually loves the car but it takes both me and my FI to move her when she doesn't want to go, I'm so happy she's trained well.
I'm ~150# and fi ~210# and both of us in shape. 


Today was a first for something actually, normally her recall is slow, yes she bee lines for you but she walks...today *boom!* straight at me like a cannon all day, she couldn't even stop and ran about 3 feet behind me every time because she couldn't get her brakes applied in time. That felt good today, if she keeps it up not only will recall be in the high 90's% but I like the speed.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Great pics of Manna.
Great read of a newfie as a bear story... Bellapup.

Love trail pics.
For 4th we took Roman to another new found trails that is also close to our house...
And he loved it... Can see it in his eyes.
Leash free and a strange trail... He still stays by us.
Boy boy.... Not leaving mama ever.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Such a pretty girl! And yes, if I were on a trail and Manna came crashing through the woods...I'd be very nervous she was a bear, but at least I'd only mistake her for a black bear!  She looks oh so cuddly and makes me long for a Newfie.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Well going to the farm for a bit and bringing the new camera. Should have more puppy pictures to post next weekend.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

She is such a beauty (and so is Molly)!! I love all the areas she has to run around in!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl. I love all of these photos. Looking forward to more!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi Flaming, gorgeous pic of Manna, she's just a big bundle of fun. Zack is a bad drooler and lots of flyers when he has a drink.Yuck.!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

So we went to the family farm last weekend and...

Cows,cats, and new fetch players 


FETCH!!!

























Chillin in the tall grass with my humans

















Kittykitty (farm cat, they tolerated each other)

















OMG COWS (after barking at them for 1/2 hour at 5am, Manna was fine with them. and the cows? Completely curious and sometimes followed her around)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes  she's so cute and getting so big lol Getting my newfie fix through you so keep the pictures coming


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

zack said:


> Hi Flaming, gorgeous pic of Manna, she's just a big bundle of fun. Zack is a bad drooler and lots of flyers when he has a drink.Yuck.!!!!!!! lol.


Manna can be a bit of a drooler as well, I keep the drool rags and bandanas ever ready. lol


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Love those pics of Manna free roaming.
Roman is a big drooler too... as well as a huge slobberer (splashes when he drinks).
But I don't mind it at all... love my big drooler.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

So this saturday we're going to do a sponsored walk for our local spca (no kill shelter), I'll take my camera and hopefully get lots of pictures. If My hubby is off work (doubtful) I'll get him to take pictures of the beauty contest she's entering as well.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

These were taken late August the same week as the wedding


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Surely this COULDN'T be Manna, the breaker of fences and deck posts! She looks SO sweet and innocent with her bandana!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> Surely this COULDN'T be Manna, the breaker of fences and deck posts! She looks SO sweet and innocent with her bandana!


and most recently getting into bear proof compost containers. I have trouble opening those!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Tried to spell her name in kibble...didn't work but I did manage to get her to leave a peanutter!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's awesome  she's so adorable..has she been staying out of trouble?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> That's awesome  she's so adorable..has she been staying out of trouble?


More or less, we had the police called on us the other night because she decided to howl like a wolf and the neighbors could hear her through the house and across the road at 11pm. This only started this week and it's confusing the living marbles outta me. Anytime between 11pm and 4am she'll howl for an hour or 2 and I can't figure out why.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming said:


> More or less, we had the police called on us the other night because she decided to howl like a wolf and the neighbors could hear her through the house and across the road at 11pm. This only started this week and it's confusing the living marbles outta me. Anytime between 11pm and 4am she'll howl for an hour or 2 and I can't figure out why.


 Maybe she's 1/16th wolf lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Maybe she's 1/16th wolf lol


 lol
If it were true, it would explain a few things.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming said:


> lol
> If it were true, it would explain a few things.


  you're welcome for solving your problem


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

We have a name!
I took me 5 minutes to spell Manna with kibble because the cats decided that kibble=toy, then another minute to take the picture. She started off sitting but the end result is just as good for a puppy who couldn't do this 3 days ago.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Way to go Manna!!!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Yes, great work Manna! And that manicure, love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> Yes, great work Manna! And that manicure, love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah soft paws, she's allergic to cow feed and my inlaws raise cattle. They're only on there until her rash heals up because she really rips into herself even with benadryl.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Tree


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's just a stick >.> to her


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> That's just a stick >.> to her


you can't see it well, but it does have branches lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna and my husband


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWES!!!! I'm going to say 190


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> AWES!!!! I'm going to say 190


I'm guessing 120 and my Hubby is guessing 125. With her parents weight...she might possibly hit 190 by the time she's done. 
But omg, she all legs again now, I thought that phase was over.




EDIT: 127.3 pounds


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

well something new, it's too cold to do much else except cuddle


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

She is sooooo big oh my goodness!

Seriously would love to see Manna next to a dog my dog's size hehe


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> She is sooooo big oh my goodness!
> 
> Seriously would love to see Manna next to a dog my dog's size hehe


~130 pounds of pure hyper. you want to babysit her for a week? Come and get her, she's driving me crazy opening the doors, fridge, garbage. Jumping over furniture, cat, people. Barking at the T.V. 
seriously for a sprained ankle and bad limp she's still jetting around the house

edit for comparison: I'm 160 pounds in that picture, and 5'4"


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a big doggy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I love Newfies,expect the hair.

She is getting so big,& there is something about her ears I just love,lol.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Flaming said:


> ~130 pounds of pure hyper. you want to babysit her for a week? Come and get her, she's driving me crazy opening the doors, fridge, garbage. Jumping over furniture, cat, people. Barking at the T.V.
> seriously for a sprained ankle and bad limp she's still jetting around the house
> 
> edit for comparison: I'm 160 pounds in that picture, and 5'4"


Hahahaha I bet Meeko would do all of that if he were tall enough lol he already steals used tissues if you leave them on the coffee table!

Bad bad Manna! Your stories about her always make me laugh


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching the same Raven. 
Lilac is 12 pound, Manna? I don't know but she has her year shots and physical next week.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

some of those pictures are to prove that my camera is both shock resistant and waterproof. lol

Yes still tonnes of snow

http://s1270.photobucket.com/user/MayjaTWalsh/library/Mannamarch21


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheeze


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

The smart *55 just crawled over me oh so gently and wedged herself between me and the back of the couch. Effectively driving me off the couch and making herself comfy.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

bear dog!


----------

